# 3 Vampires walk into the bar........



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

3 Vampires walk ino the bar, the Bartender asks the first one, what'll you have?
A mug of Blood.
Bartender asks the second Vampire, what'll you have?
A mug of Blood.
Bartender asks the third Vampire, what'll you have?
A mug of Plasma.
Bartender says, O.K., that'll be 2 Bloods and a Blood Light!


I know.....it's probably old, but I thought it was funny.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I haven't heard that one before.......cute!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I told that one to the dog,,,,, he didn't get it. The wife chuckled...........


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

lmao! Those are cute!


----------

